# Capita Mercury or Burton Custom Camber



## Kenned (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a Stepchild Dirtbag which I actually like a lot even though it’s not a fast board, but it was great as a beginner board.

It’s time for me to get a new one, I’m a groomers guy even though I mess around with pow when it’s available.

I live a 10 hour drive from a resort so i’m Not able to try before buying, which is why i’m asking here.

I tried the burton custom Kilroy 2018 last year and I absolutely loved it, but I’ve heard that the 2019 has changed so much that it’s basically a new board.
This I why I started considering the burton custom camber.

But then I started reading on the internet and I came across the Capita Mercury, and it seems to tick all the right boxes, but it’s a hybrid camber. I don’t know if I will like that as I’m no fan of Flying V.

I consider myself an intermediate rider.

What would you guys go for?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

There are multiple types of hybrid camber but the two most common are camber-rocker-camber (CRC) and rocker-camber-rocker (RCR) though each brand has its own marketing name for these.

Flying-V is CRC and rides nothing like traditional camber. The Capita Mercury on the other hand is RCR which is basically mostly camber with a little rocker in the tips to help with float in powder and make the board a bit more forgiving. I have not ridden the Mercury, but I have little doubt that I would love it and that it would have a personality pretty similar to a cambered board.

The Customer camber is an outstanding board and probably my favorite board I've ever owned. I just find I can ride it anywhere and have a good time on it. In particular, I love the carve and pop of that deck. The flex and sidecut are perfectly dialed IMO.

From how you describe yourself, I suspect you would love either board. They will both slay groomers, and the rest of the mountain for that matter. Don't overthink it, it's a can't loose choice


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Being a Burton fan since my first day, I would recommend Mercury. It's just such a great board with great calibration.

Btw iirc Mercury is RCR which is super versatile to handle all condition and still maintain the camber stability, one board quiver killer for sure. Plus it's really light.


----------



## Kenned (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you both, I was leaning towards the Capita before before asking here because I’ve heard that the Burton is quite catchy?
But the true camber is what I fell in love with with the Kilroy Custom.
@poopresearch
Do you feel like the Custom is catchy?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Most camber boards are "catchy" if you don't have edge control. Most come with an edge tune at contact points now though, so less of a problem when flatbasing. Any shops worth a damn should be able to do that if it's not already done. I believe Burton does it.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Kenned said:


> Thank you both, I was leaning towards the Capita before before asking here because I’ve heard that the Burton is quite catchy?
> But the true camber is what I fell in love with with the Kilroy Custom.
> @poopresearch
> Do you feel like the Custom is catchy?


If you have ridden the Custom Kilroy, you have experienced true camber similar to the Custom camber. Cambered boards are all a little "catchy" in my experience particularly when riding slow or on relatively flat trails. With a little practice, you learn to use your feet and the torsional flex of the board to guide it in these situations. If you liked the Custom Kilroy, I think you would also like the Custom camber. If you are intermediate, you are ready for real camber.

Both the Mercury and Custom are moderately aggressive boards, so make sure you buy the right size (pick the size you are in the middle of the weight range for).


----------



## Kenned (Jan 8, 2019)

I found the Burton Custom 120 USD cheaper that the Mercury at a shop in Germany so the Custom it is!


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Kenned said:


> I found the Burton Custom 120 USD cheaper that the Mercury at a shop in Germany so the Custom it is!


It's a good board. You won't be sad.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Have had numerous Burton Customs in my quiver for over a decade. Absolutely brilliant board for piste. My favorite board for riding all mountain. 

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/burton/258173-19-burton-custom-166w.html


----------



## Sonofawil (9 mo ago)

OP, I'd love to hear what you decided and what you're experience has been. 

I was faced with this same question for my son. His Jones Prodigy was getting a little small and washing out on the super steeps, so it was time for a bigger, stiffer more freeride focused but still all-mountain board. I was pretty sure it was between the Mercury and the Custom (Yes Standard and Jones Mountain Twin were also considered). Couldn't test drive any and had to make a decision. In the end, a good deal presented itself on the Mercury, so I pulled the trigger.


----------

